# It's little G4's last night behind bars



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Tomorrow morning on 4th Of July we go out on the porch at 0630 and our door gets opened and he gets to fly out into the big world for the first time. He's the little fellow that was found floating down the Truckee River a while back durning the big runoff/flood up in Reno. Wish him best of luck - I'm staying around all day jst to make sure he's going to be OK. I'll post some release pictures after the event.

NAB


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is there any way you could wait until after the 4th?? You know the fireworks and all...........just a thought. If not, GOOD LUCK G4............HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL LIFE.......


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*No fireworks around these parts*

Too hot and dry - nearest fireworks are Reno or Tahoe and that's at least 50 miles, and nobody around my area would be crazy enough to light anything outside - been here 8 years now and haven't heard som much as a firecrackers pop yet around here. Besides I suspect if I leave his cage door open he will be back for lunch by noon, then I have to start thinking about an outside coop of some kind because little G5 & G6 are right on his heels to be released.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lots of luck Nab - I know you'll miss him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I wish him all the luck in the world. I know he will be happy to be outside and I if in trouble I am sure he will find his way back home.

Reti


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Moses::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::*

HI NAB,BABY MOSES,will get out to see the world.I'm betting that he will be back for lunch or dinner.  GEORGE


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Nab,
Will you release him when there are other ferals around?
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Talk about your Independence Day .. good luck G4 .. have a long, healthy, and happy life!

Terry


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*0630 is about the time the local feral flock shows up*



pigeonmama said:


> Nab,
> Will you release him when there are other ferals around?
> Daryl


And I've noticed a couple of new guys in the flock that are about his size - so that's the plan I'm hoping he will join up with the crowd while their down getting their morning shot of bunny food, now the trick will be getting out there and getting his door opened B4 the local ferals all split - I swear they can hear me turn the doorknob and they start taking off.

NAB


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Good luck with your Freedom Day release. Best wishes to G4 on reaching the next stage!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Beat the flock and have G4 "waiting."

BEST OF LUCK, G4...LIVE LONG AND PROSPER!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Happy Independence Day G4! May the 4 winds take you where you can live a long a fruitful life


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Well I haven't raised 3 stupid birds that's for sure*

Well we tried the release this morning, but when the door was opened we came out and looked around and immediatly tried to fly into the window to get back in the house with our 2 buds G5 & G6, no way were we going out and leave our nice warm cage and food. Not a stupid bird, he only tried the flying through the window once, then he went back in his cage and stood there looking at me like I'm not going out there? So it's time to think about a Plan B.










I thought well maybe if I turn them all loose they will take off, but no way they just stood there looking at me like we're not crazy we got a meal ticket here and then they went back in their cages and started eating.










NAB & his welfare state pigeons


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you think you could possibly raise me some young birds for next year???? You're right, they ain't stupid. What would YOU do if you were a pigeon and someone like you was taking care of your every need??  WAY TO GO G.....Babies!!!


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Smart birdies!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ain't they just wonderful little Gs!

Guess G4 was being smart, trying to play too dumb to go anywhere 

John


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Seems like you have three very smart pigeons, there. Guess they appreciate that you are such an awesome provider!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am still laughing so hard that tears are rolling down my face!  

WAY TO GO GUYS!! Gee, Nab, what did you expect??


----------

